# E3 Visa application



## rj1975 (Apr 19, 2013)

Dear Members,

I am in the process of apply E3 Visa. Can somebody please help me with some details on how to start with the E3 application process? Also, should I apply for the entire family with my application or shall I first apply for my E3 only and E3 dependent later in the course once I get my visa confirmation?

Thanks


----------



## Moulard (Feb 3, 2017)

Visa Application Process

You can start the E3 application process once you have a job offer from a sponsoring employer in the United States 
Complete the online visa application DS-160
Print the application form confirmation page to bring to your interview. 
Schedule your visa interview at a US Embassy or Consulate
Gather all of the required documentation
Attend your Visa Interview
Wait while your application is administratively processed
If approved pay the visa issuance fee (where required)

Dependent applications

Its entirely up to you. Or more correctly the dependents in question. Personally I would probably apply together if you were all intending to travel together. If they are planning to travel after you, then it is fine for them to apply later. If they do apply after your visa has been granted, the process is basically the same except that they will need to provide a copy of part of the LCA and your visa as part of the application process.

Its all detailed here..



Apply for a U.S. Visa | Treaty Traders and Treaty Investors Visas - Australia (English)



and here






Treaty Trader & Investor Visas and Visas for Australians in Specialty Occupations







travel.state.gov


----------



## rj1975 (Apr 19, 2013)

Moulard said:


> Visa Application Process
> 
> You can start the E3 application process once you have a job offer from a sponsoring employer in the United States
> Complete the online visa application DS-160
> ...


Many Thanks @Moulard. Very detailed response. I am using the below link for filling DS-160 online.


Nonimmigrant Visa - Instructions Page


Can you please advise if there is any specific site(link) for scheduling the visa interview once I complete the DS-160 or will I get the option to schedule interview in the last page while submitting the online DS-160 application.


----------



## Moulard (Feb 3, 2017)

You didn't read any of the content in the links I provided you. Its all there.

It tells you how to schedule an appointment (assuming you are in Australia) and the supporting documents you need to be offered an appointment date.



Apply for a U.S. Visa | Schedule My Appointment - Australia (English)



but in short you can do it 

by phone / chat - Apply for a U.S. Visa | Contact Us - Australia (English)

or online - https://cgifederal.secure.force.com/?country=Australia


----------



## rj1975 (Apr 19, 2013)

Moulard said:


> You didn't read any of the content in the links I provided you. Its all there.
> 
> It tells you how to schedule an appointment (assuming you are in Australia) and the supporting documents you need to be offered an appointment date.
> 
> ...


Thanks @Moulard !! Yes, I am going through the link but asked the question before I complete the link details. Apologies for it. Things are clear to me now.


----------



## rj1975 (Apr 19, 2013)

rj1975 said:


> Thanks @Moulard !! Yes, I am going through the link but asked the question before I complete the link details. Apologies for it. Things are clear to me now.


Hi @Moulard and All,
I am getting the latest interview appointment for E3 from Melbourne Consulate on 6th Sep 2022. I am not sure what to do, shall I wait for the consulate to open more slots or should I book the slot for Sep 2022. I also tried to schedule it via phone but didn't get any slot. Please advise.

Thanks


----------



## Moulard (Feb 3, 2017)

Book a slot. Even if you fell into the qualification for an expedited interview appointment, you still need to have booked an appointment first. 

Melbourne consulate has been closed on and off for much of the past year for in person appointments for much of the last 2 years - which has lead to wait times for non-immigrant visa appointments of 6-7 months. 

Sydney is currently only processing emergency visas because they are moving to a new location and that has no doubt exacerbated the issue - Melbourne is now having to support all of the east coast. 
I don't think there is any magic wand that will make new appointment slots between now and Sept - except perhaps cancelled and rescheduled appointments freeing up the odd slot.

If its any consolation, if you are in a position to move to Perth, it looks like its only a month or so wait for an appointment there.

US Consulate Melbourne phone number is (03) 9526-5900 - apart from the above, all I can suggest is call then to discuss what would qualify for an expedited interview for an E3... most of the example reasons would not be relevant to an E3. -- maybe your US sponsor having a strong business justification getting you to the US sooner.. I simply do not know.


----------



## auzee_bujji (Jan 25, 2012)

rj1975 said:


> Hi @Moulard and All,
> I am getting the latest interview appointment for E3 from Melbourne Consulate on 6th Sep 2022. I am not sure what to do, shall I wait for the consulate to open more slots or should I book the slot for Sep 2022. I also tried to schedule it via phone but didn't get any slot. Please advise.
> 
> Thanks


Another option is to try with the Perth consulate. Legally applicants can go to any US consulate in the world for Visa.

You can use this link to find out wait time in each consulate





U.S. Visas







travel.state.gov


----------



## Moulard (Feb 3, 2017)

When this discussion was current the WA border was pretty much closed to the rest of the country so one could not just try the Perth Consulate without having the time to sit in quarantine for two weeks.

But yes, it will be a much simpler option after 12.01am Thursday 3 March 2022 when the WA border reopens.


----------

